# Lingo sticky



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Would it be advantageous to have a Sticky thread in the Forum Guidelines section with all the lingo acronyms for newcomers? Things like STBXH / STBXW / BS / WS / OM / OW, etc...

It took me some time to learn these acronyms, would have been helpful for me to have a sticky like this somewhere easy to find. There's a few acronyms out there I still don't understand!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html

done.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Whoa, was that always a sticky and I was just blind or did you just make that a sticky???


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

It was in the forum guidelines section, I just hadn't stuck it to the top.


----------

